# Want a 22mm black strap plain thin'ish



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

View Advert


*Want a 22mm black strap plain thin'ish*

WANTED - 22mm new or very nearly new black thin leather strap.

gold tone buckle would be nice but not strictly essential.

its to go on the DW from Dave

For which in trade I offer -----

18mm leather nato style lightly worn and/or

18mm stripey nato (tried on but not worn if ya ken wha'a mean) and/or

18mm stainless deployant and/or

single watch zippey uppy watch holder thingy - good used condition ....

anything that doesn't go in exchange for a strap can later be had for a donation to the charity of your choice.




*Advertiser*

Rotundus



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£0.01



*Category*

Wanted


----------

